# Do N/A 300zx's have revlimiters / speed limiters?



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Something ive been wanting to know FOREVER now, I got a 1986 300zx NON turbo (N/A), and wanted to know do they have rev limiters? Ive noticed sometimes when I get in to the VERY high revs, like over 6000 rpm's, the motor just sits there and doesnt bounce off a limiter, it just sits there and revs, is this true? Is there no fuel cut off for the engine, cant I overrev the motor and have valve float occur? How about 87-88 Z's?

Also Ive noticed I have a diffrent tranny than my friend on these forums, sanmarcoszfreak, he also has an N/A I think 87 or 88 and his ratios are ALOT longer than mine, do we have diffrent tranny's?

Me and sanmarcoszfreak have been arguing on AIM for a while now, and finally decided ill post a thread to see whos right, he says that if he gets to 129 think mph, his motor just sits there at 4900 rpms and doesnt rev any higher, I said its because his motor doesnt have enough power because the gearing is to long and wind resistance, and he says its the speed limiter, whos right?

Also, my car runs OUT of gearing at 126mph, which means only way to go faster is to have higher rpm's, which equals me running out of gearing, just to clarify, please someone help us!!!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i said that we do have rev limiters, the speed limiters are in the turbos


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

yes there is a rev-limiter, I've hit it before when my pedal got stuck, and only Turbo models were speed limited to 137mph. NA's were speed limited by having not enough HP. Some people who have done an NA => Turbo swap have noticed the elimination of the rev-limiter.

Oh also...the different gearing you notice is probably from the different rear end ratio. Z31 Differential


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so the NA's have a rev limiter, yes or no?
the turbos have a speed limiter, yes or no?

does either type have both rev and speed limiter?

does the rev limiter only affect rpm's in 5th gear? or does it affect all gears


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

NA have rev limitiers

Turbos have rev limiters and speed limiters. I told you this already bobak


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

THANK YOU! bobak u need to listen to all of what somone says, don't jump to conslusions, its ok, i used to be the same way, but yeah u owe me $10


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> THANK YOU! bobak u need to listen to all of what somone says, don't jump to conslusions, its ok, i used to be the same way, but yeah u owe me $10


Don't get onto him for anything. Stop being so damn immature. There have been many times that you yourself HAVE NOT listened to the information provided.

end rant

And remember the Shiro editions do not have speed limiters. Nissan took one to 155 I believe in testing.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Don't get onto him for anything. Stop being so damn immature. There have been many times that you yourself HAVE NOT listened to the information provided.
> 
> end rant
> 
> And remember the Shiro editions do not have speed limiters. Nissan took one to 155 I believe in testing.


um james SHHH, u don't know the whole story, i've been telling him for the past 3 months that we have rev limiters, he wouldn't listen to me, he was set in his opinions.

and yes i have done that a few times, but if you notice, that was when i was still brand new, but after being able to look at my car, i've stopped jumping to conclusions


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

jumping to conclusions with a Z that's a bad idea. A lot can go bad quick


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

ok, I listened to EVERYONE on this board, I know this is bad... I put the car in nuetral, FLOORED IT for 2 SECONDS straight, the motor revved to 7k rpms, with NO fuel cut, it just kept going, at this point I thought to myself that no one here is right, and N/A's DONT have limiters, i KNOW this for fact, if someone does make a video... show the tach, and show me, hit the limiter at least once for me to be a believer, but I will tell you, I did NOT hit it, and was scared to go any further.
I dont know what to believe anymore...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> ok, I listened to EVERYONE on this board, I know this is bad... I put the car in nuetral, FLOORED IT for 2 SECONDS straight, the motor revved to 7k rpms, with NO fuel cut, it just kept going, at this point I thought to myself that no one here is right, and N/A's DONT have limiters, i KNOW this for fact, if someone does make a video... show the tach, and show me, hit the limiter at least once for me to be a believer, but I will tell you, I did NOT hit it, and was scared to go any further.
> I dont know what to believe anymore...



Believe me, No one is going to put their motor on the line to prove someone hard headed wrong.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Believe me, No one is going to put their motor on the line to prove someone hard headed wrong.


i'll do it....the rev limiter only kicks in in 5th gear anyways, i've gone into the red in all gears EXCEPT 5th, so the limiter in only active on 5th gear (am i right on this?)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> (am i right on this?)


nope your not


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> nope your not


so then whats the limiter set to?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

6500k rpms if it doesn't stop there then there is no rev limiter.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

i have yet to go over 6K rpms in my 84 Z31 its just my winter car

i shift at 8500-9000 rpms in my RX7 all day long though


----------



## mecman (Feb 16, 2015)

A rpm limiter is there to keep from over revving the moter.the red on a factory tac is the failure zone.don't get me wrong it may not fail at that point the first,second,third,ECT,ECT time but it will caz abnormal damage to the moter.ie barring's,and ECT.so if it has an rev limiter it will kick in at the red as to keep from damaging the drive train.this works buy the cars computer,which temporary stops fuel or spark to drop the rpms to a safe zone.i like the setup because it lets you get down on the fuel but still protects the car.this helps the driver worrie more about more important things to be done and improves take off.to see if the car has a rev limiter stray the car slowly rev close to red on tac then bug it in the red for a sec if it does it will drop then rev up continuously till up let off throttle.if not let off throttle and keep watch when pushing the car to its limits.the speed restrictor is in place for the opposite reason ots not set to a gear but a speed and also does not allow any more fuel to the moter.so if it restricted to 137 mph then that's as fast as you can go in any gear 1,2,3,4,or5.lucky if that is the case you can get it reprogrammed or chipped to your standards.if making a tuner and the moter has forged pistons and ECT you may want to program the computer to add more fuel when throttling for more performance.note that doing so will shorten the mps and life of the drive train.any other restrictions would be do to lack of power or ability to produce more power than its limited.tnks mike


----------

